# How to search filetrip



## kidcash37 (Oct 31, 2010)

Everytime I search filetrip I see many irrelevant links and I am wondering if I am doing something wrong! Cause it seems like everytime I use the website it is hard to find what im lookingf for!


----------



## basher11 (Oct 31, 2010)

what are you searching for?
try to be more specific in your search or in the search bar.


----------



## kidcash37 (Oct 31, 2010)

I am searching for an app called Phidias! Everytime I search for it I get many results!


----------



## basher11 (Oct 31, 2010)

dont know about you but:

typing in http://filetrip.net/phidias got me one result.


----------



## Another World (Oct 31, 2010)

Find 'Phidias' on FileTrip.net

on filetrip make sure you are searching by literal string expressions. typing nesds is not the same as nes ds. the second one will also display things with "ds" in their name.

-another world


----------



## Costello (Oct 31, 2010)

a lot of people seem to have issues with the search engine.
I think the next thing I'll do when I Have time is come up with a better one like the one I did for http://ask.gbatemp.net


----------



## Another World (Nov 1, 2010)

i'm not sure its issues so much as the fact that there are just so many files on filetrip. people expect that 1 file to be found exactly and they often don't realize the amount of coding it would take to make that happen. search engines can be confusing to code because you have to try to take into account everything anyone will throw at it. 

i find that i'm often going through query results to find the exact file i want, but digging a few pages in doesn't really bother me all that much. =P

-another world


----------



## kidcash37 (Nov 1, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i'm not sure its issues so much as the fact that there are just so many files on filetrip. people expect that 1 file to be found exactly and they often don't realize the amount of coding it would take to make that happen. search engines can be confusing to code because you have to try to take into account everything anyone will throw at it.
> 
> i find that i'm often going through query results to find the exact file i want, but digging a few pages in doesn't really bother me all that much. =P
> 
> -another world


Exactly! I mean their is simply to amny files. Dont get me wrong filetrip is useful but its practially homebrew overload! Lol


----------



## Snailface (Nov 19, 2010)

Any time I'm dealing with a site that has a crap search engine, I just use Google in in a unique (but common sense) way. For example, type "filetrip phidias" in Google's search field.* Works like a charm -- I've used it several times on Filetrip.

3rd result a hit, bam!


----------



## Nintendo_Chick (Nov 19, 2010)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Any time I'm dealing with a site that has a crap search engine, I just use Google in in a unique (but common sense) way. For example, type "filetrip phidias" in Google's search field.* Works like a charm -- I've used it several times on Filetrip.
> 
> 3rd result a hit, bam!




Use site:filetrip.net phidias insted.


----------



## Costello (Nov 20, 2010)

well it's fixed now so just go with:
http://filetrip.net/phidias


----------



## Rydian (Nov 20, 2010)

http://oreilly.com/pub/h/3033

Is this method a possibility?


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 20, 2010)

It's probably possible.
I've noticed chrome can already search filetrip (enter filetrip.net as URL and press TAB)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> It's probably possible.
> I've noticed chrome can already search filetrip (enter filetrip.net as URL and press TAB)


As long as the site has a search bar (probably in some way or another powered by Google) on the front page, Chrome will allow to search the site immediately by merely pressing tab (which is incredibly useful combined with the other feature that automatically types in the URL for you), I think.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it's not needed to have a search thingy on the front page. Chrome will add the search when you used it on the site it seems (it basically remembers the search engine).
You can add them manually in options > basics > manage button (After "Default search").


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 20, 2010)

I didn't know about that Chrome trick. Nice.


----------

